# Shadow Tactics : Blades Of The Shogun



## TAOO (18. Mai 2019)

Die nächste Pc Games 06/19 mit der Vollversion"Shadow Tactics : Blades Of The Shogun" . Sobald ich sie habe, werde ich es ganz ganz ganz schnell installieren, und fange auch gleich mit dem Game an . Da freu ich mich drauf wie schon lange auf keiner Vollversion mehr


----------



## Bonkic (18. Mai 2019)

war das nicht grad erst irgendwo als vollversion dabei?


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Mai 2019)

Das Spiel war es durchaus wert bei Release gekauft zu werden.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> war das nicht grad erst irgendwo als vollversion dabei?



Als Vollversion auf einer Zeitschrift vielleicht nicht aber es wurde mal vor ein paar Wochen / Monaten bei irgendeiner Aktion verschenkt, da habe ich es jedenfalls her.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gerade mal ein vierteljahr später auf der pcgames? das ist ja wirklich schräg.


----------



## TAOO (19. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> war das nicht grad erst irgendwo als vollversion dabei?



Ja, war es ! Und zwar in der"Computer Bild Spiele", vor paar Monaten,auch ! Dachte mir aber schon das es das Spiel in wenigen Monaten dann auch in der"Pc Games", geben wird, passiert öfter mal mit einigen guten Games,  und so ist es nun !


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Mai 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das Spiel war es durchaus wert bei Release gekauft zu werden.



Jau, ich hab mir damals sogar die CE davon geholt.


----------



## TAOO (27. Juni 2019)

Endlich damit angefangen Heute ! Und bin jetzt auch schon in der 3 Mission . Aber ganz ehrlich, so einfach ist das alles garnicht . Musste bisher öfter Neuladen als mir lieb ist . Das mit der Schattenfunktion find ich aber interessant gemacht, womit man mehrere Charaktere Befehle geben kann die dann nacheinander ausgeführt werden, oder gleichzeitig ? Weiß jetzt nicht mehr, bin ja noch am Anfang . Spiele auf normal durch, und schon da sollte man sehr konzentriert sein, sonst warst das . Zum glück kann man zu jeder zeit speichern, nur wahrscheinlich im Hardcoremodus nicht . Naja, Morgen gehts weiter bei den Shogun's !


----------

